# Solved: good ipod transfer freeware?



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I need to reinstall windows vista and iv been trying some of these ipod transfer software's on my other computers and none are free ,although they claim to be free as in free download. I just need to use it for one day but if there's any thing out there that's totally free forever will take it.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm confused about how re-installing Windows on the computer requires transferring files to or from an iPod.

There is a free program called YamiPod that manages moving MP3 and AAC files to and from an iPod. I used an older version of it a couple of times a while ago to recover MP3 music files from crashed iPods.

If the files you wish to transfer are DRM protected M4P files used by iTunes, it gets a lot more complicated.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

want to get all my programs in it and reinstall later ,i have music on my ipod that isn't in itunes anymore so im scared to sync it and losing everything. ipod The only thing i have to do this with ''I THINK'' ,i never experienced this before ,new territory.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

guy2 said:


> want to get all my programs in it and reinstall later


You may be able to copy the installer packages for your programs to the iPod and then copy them back to the computer and run them to re-install. If you only have the installed versions on the computer, then copying the program files to any kind of storage device and then putting them back on the computer after re-installing Windows will most likely *not* work. Typical software installation processes include modifying the Windows registry and adding or replacing files in various system directories.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

your best bet it to get a external hard drive


----------



## wfwsew (Oct 19, 2007)

sharepod is totally free and works, get it here:

http://www.getsharepod.com/

frank


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

That's Frank

This is a cool simple little program ,it does exactly what i want. I had some difficulty's none related to the program ,i noticed that if i connect my ipod to my computer that itunes will auto sync erasing all my extra music not in itunes. I found a way around this with google ,hold shift+control when connecting and that will open itunes and recognize ipod but not sync so you can change setting to manual before it ever notices.


----------

